# Countdown Timer [Deleted]



## Glacks (Apr 6, 2020)

Glacks submitted a new resource:

Countdown Timer - simple countdown timer for obs



> *!!!FOR SOME REASON AFTER DOWNLOADING WINDOWS DEFENDER SAYS THAT PROGRAM MIGHT BE DANGEROUS OR FROM UNKNOWN SOURCE DONT WORRY ABOUT THAT, PROGRAM IS CLEAN!!!*
> 
> Hello guys! I saw that a lot of users are looking for good "countdown program" so i decided to create a nice and simple program that lets u set the time u want and text that is displayed after countdown ended
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## ksn88pl (Apr 21, 2020)

This is my first post In this section. I wanted to say hello to everyone.
I am looking for a plugin that will count the time of activity of a selected game window. I will use this plugin for challenges such as how long I can get through the game, or how much time I will get to the next level.


----------



## Glacks (Apr 22, 2020)

You mean a plugin / program that shows for example:

Apex Legends: 30 mins left
Next Game: League of Legends

Or a plugin that shows how long do u play current game?For example:

Currently playing: Apex Legends - 20 mins


----------



## ksn88pl (Apr 29, 2020)

Glacks said:


> You mean a plugin / program that shows for example:
> 
> Apex Legends: 30 mins left
> Next Game: League of Legends
> ...



- the important is for Counting only when window (or scene) are active. When i close the game or switch scene counting should be stop

1) Count all time window (or scene) is active (even from several days and many starts)  with option of zeroing at any time i whant,
Currently : starcraft 2 - 25h 30mins

2)  Counting down how much time is left to get the challenge with the option to choose the amount of time

challenge grandmaster in 30h.
Time left : starcraft 2 - 5h 26min


----------



## Glacks (May 1, 2020)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

